# 790GX on the Egg



## kenkickr (Aug 4, 2008)

Gigabyte 790GX motherboard on newegg, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352.  Can't wait to see what DFI and Asus bring out.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 4, 2008)

so cheep?


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Ken, if you were a woman...and beautiful...and here...oh yea and a woman, I'd kiss your right now! 

Looks like I'll have a new board this week...just waiting for the others to hit the site.

K


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 4, 2008)

the only thing i don't like is the the second pci-e, they put two pci-e x1 between it the two x16. So anyone with a video card that use two slots, is screwed if you want to use the two pci slots. I like to have a board that will let me use two pci slots and two dual video cards. My 790FX DS5 is the built about the same as this.


thanks though!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2008)

whats new in this chipset?

i did a search and it seems the igp is a 3470 or equal to that

can you do hybrid crossfire with this board?

also what is different about the 750 southbridge from the 700

looks like a good overclocker some cpus might get a boost from this


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

yuck only 8x PCI-e lanes...


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 4, 2008)

I wish I could get one but I'm trying to finish my case before our shop Lan-party, finish(buy) fixes for the car(Tensioner, COIL packs, and NGK plugs), and my daughter going back to school(3rd grade).  Maybe for X-mas but I already told the GF I want a new bat for softball(EXPENSIVE bat, he he)


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> whats new in this chipset?
> 
> i did a search and it seems the igp is a 3470 or equal to that
> 
> ...




Haha, you should come out from under that rock more often.  These boards are HIIIIGHLY anticipated for AMD Phenom fans as we're finally getting the SB750 that was originally made for the Phenom but put off due to problems prior to release leaving us with only the 'old' SB600 and then finally the SB700.

Hybrid Crossfire is available on these boards as well as some fantastic other features. I won't spell them all out for you but take a peak at this pre-review from Anandtech on the Foxconn board (which is not a company known for overclocking boards...).

K

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3360


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 4, 2008)

Bytor said:


> yuck only 8x PCI-e lanes...



thanks, didn't catch that. Some think have x16 vs x8 makes no difference. But it really does. About 400 pts in 3dmark06


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 4, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> whats new in this chipset?
> 
> i did a search and it seems the igp is a 3470 or equal to that
> 
> ...



I believe the big thing is you can hybrid crossfire with 3650,3850, etc compared to the 780G only going up to the 3450 or 3650; also you can hybrid crossfire with a crossfire so when your just browsing it will use the integrated graphics but when you kick it into gear it will use the real cards for rendering.  The 700 SB had a issue with either USB or PCI Bus during heavy usage, the 750 is the fix and then some.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 4, 2008)

The one thing I hate about Gigabyte is that their boards are ugly but there really good. Who cares how they look its the performance we want


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Haha, I agree with ..'Ant'.. about Gigabyte boards they seriously eat WAY too many skittles when designing their boards! I'm afraid to see how the engineers come dressed to work in the morning...for sure none of them have wives or else the boards would look better. 

K


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe Charley couldn't cut it at the Wonka factory so the Ompa Lompa's left and now work for Gigabyte.


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Maybe Charley couldn't cut it at the Wonka factory so the Ompa Lompa's left and now work for Gigabyte.


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

*For those worried about PCI Lane Width*

I just did a few tests running 8x PCI vs. 16x PCI, you can review the results here.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=914602&postcount=3085

Hope this helps you make an informed decision.

K


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 4, 2008)

If I played benchmarks I'd care about the mesely difference but to me it doesn't look like much.  As long as my games play fine then I'm fine.  As always Kei, your on top of it...Thanks.


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

No problem...here's even more assurance for ya!

GTR2 (exact same benchmark) at PCI-E 4x scored 28fps.

3dmark06 and Furbench results are attatched as well.

K


----------



## Disparia (Aug 4, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Gigabyte 790GX motherboard on newegg, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352.  Can't wait to see what DFI and Asus bring out.



Excellent! Shouldn't too long for others to show up, like the DFI LANPARTY JR 790GX-M2RS:






The wife and kids need new boxes, and they already have pink mATX cases picked out


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Haha, the Foxconn board is now up as well since about 10 minutes ago. That board looks far more like it means business than the Gigabyte board (which I'm sure is still very good just ugly).

K


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 4, 2008)

That is the one I've been waiting for!!  Throw a couple 4850's with that in a M-ATX and you have one bad ass LAN Box, shut your mouth...I'm just sayin!(A little Shaft for those that don't know)


----------



## cdawall (Aug 4, 2008)

foxconns is out to

http://www.newegg.com/Common/ThirdP...CodeIDList=5|36|38&RandomParameter=1162984288


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> That is the one I've been waiting for!!  Throw a couple 4850's with that in a M-ATX and you have one bad ass LAN Box, shut your mouth...I'm just sayin!(A little Shaft for those that don't know)



LOL!!! Ken you crack me up, I wonder how many puns we can fit inside one thread. 

I have to agree...that board is SOOOOOOOOO tempting right now and I could prolly have it by morning.  I'm gonna hold out a bit longer and wait for my beloved (ASUS) which should be up before long.

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> foxconns is out to
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Common/ThirdP...CodeIDList=5|36|38&RandomParameter=1162984288



Jinx! You owe me a coke! wait...I don't like coke, damn. Nevermind :shadedshu

K


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm waiting for DFI myself but this asus board has been pretty good so I'll just wait and twiddle my thumbs and listen to some Mastodon-Blood Mountain.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> Jinx! You owe me a coke! wait...I don't like coke, damn. Nevermind :shadedshu
> 
> K



Not even the powder kind!!! And you call yourself a gamer! LOL


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Not even the powder kind!!! And you call yourself a gamer! LOL



 I wish we had a good icon for a crying laugh cuz that was priceless! Nope my nose is clean and I buy too much computer stuff to try the powdered coke (I'm sure we're talking about the drink of course ).

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2008)

*Yea 3...it's the magic number (School House Rock pun)*

Biostar 790GX...and the prices keep falling 

K

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138128


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 5, 2008)

Kei said:


> Biostar 790GX...and the prices keep falling
> 
> K
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138128



Deactivated Item


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2008)

Doh! It was up just a few seconds ago, they're probably adding the pictures for it so it's 'down'. They didn't have pics up and it just said images coming soon...I guess is that now is "soon".

K


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 5, 2008)

Kei said:


> Doh! It was up just a few seconds ago, they're probably adding the pictures for it so it's 'down'. They didn't have pics up and it just said images coming soon...I guess is that now is "soon".
> 
> K



Good thing I'm a refresh whore. ^_^


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 5, 2008)

which would be better? the Biostar, FoxConn or the Gigabyte. Other than the color

I'm thinking maybe the FoxConn, for now. Till I actually see the Biostar


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2008)

i think gigabyte or Biostar would be because they are known to be good clockers


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 5, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> thanks, didn't catch that. Some think have x16 vs x8 makes no difference. But it really does. About 400 pts in 3dmark06



so....
is it just me or do others also think that 3DMark is just for braggs. I dont look at charts from 3DMark when im reading benchmarks for future upgrades. Besides you could have a godly system and a crappy video card and you get a low score...boom 3DMark once again makes you feel like shit  It's really graphics dependant so the PCI-E slots do make a difference but they are 2.0 slots so that helps...kinda



p_o_s_pc said:


> i think gigabyte or Biostar would be because they are known to be good clockers



Foxconn make great boards for overclocking as well.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2008)

foxconn may make good clocking boards but they aren't known for it as much as Gig/bio


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> foxconn may make good clocking boards but they aren't known for it as much as Gig/bio



hey as long as it overclocks


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 5, 2008)

Foxconn's vanilla/cheap boards like a P35A or G33 are crap clockers but the higher end ones like the mars and blackops are some of the best OCers on the planet.


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Foxconn's vanilla/cheap boards like a P35A or G33 are crap clockers but the higher end ones like the mars and blackops are some of the best OCers on the planet.



Wasn't the G33 an underrated overclocking board? or am i thinking of the G45? One of those chipsets could overclock pretty well from what i had seen.

EDIT: sorry i was thinking of the intel chipset


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2008)

G33 is a pretty good oc'r G31 is the one that sucks


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 6, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> so....
> is it just me or do others also think that 3DMark is just for braggs. I dont look at charts from 3DMark when im reading benchmarks for future upgrades. Besides you could have a godly system and a crappy video card and you get a low score...boom 3DMark once again makes you feel like shit  It's really graphics dependant so the PCI-E slots do make a difference but they are 2.0 slots so that helps...kinda
> 
> 
> Foxconn make great boards for overclocking as well.



I could care less about 3dmark scores. I rather have higher in-game fps.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Aug 6, 2008)

I guess this means the 790FX with the SB750 is going to be released soon.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 6, 2008)

why it is dual pci-e x8 2.0 , i think the 790fx is better it is run at dual pci-e x16 2.0


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 6, 2008)

Asus 790GX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131331

I like the look of the board, it doesn't look like Wonka got to it, but the 3 SATA ports looking straight at ya I'm not a fan of.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2008)

the Biostar is up


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> why it is dual pci-e x8 2.0 , i think the 790fx is better it is run at dual pci-e x16 2.0



Please read the rest of the thread where I did benchmarks at 16x, 8x, and 4x to dispell this myth. When using your cards to play games you will notice NO difference between those speeds at all. The only time you may notice is if all you do is benchmark and even then it's not a huge difference at all (less than 100 points in 3dmark/3epenis06) even going from 16x down to 4x.

In short don't worry about it because it's not something that will hurt you gaming performance because the cards now have so much bandwidth most of it is wasted anyway.

K


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 6, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Asus 790GX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131331
> 
> I like the look of the board, it doesn't look like Wonka got to it, but the 3 SATA ports looking straight at ya I'm not a fan of.



thats dirst cheap...i thought they would be more expensive
I wonder how this will do with my AMD 5200 90nm


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 6, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> thats dirst cheap...i thought they would be more expensive
> I wonder how this will do with my AMD 5200 90nm



Not much better in OCing.. You still have that MSI 790X right? The GX is just a 790X with onboard and 750 southbridge. Its still 8x+8x 2.0 crossfire(which aint bad)


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Not much better in OCing.. You still have that MSI 790X right? The GX is just a 790X with onboard and 750 southbridge. Its still 8x+8x 2.0 crossfire(which aint bad)



true but my bord sucks for overclocking. I might still buy a 790GX later on. Right now im just waiting to get home so i can order my P45 board


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 6, 2008)

Which one are you gonna get?


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> thats dirst cheap...i thought they would be more expensive
> I wonder how this will do with my AMD 5200 90nm



The cooling on this board is better than the 790X MSI board (I've owned that as well) which may help your clocking though I'm not sure how far you've gone already so you may be at the chips limit. If you're looking at these boards strictly for their overclocking potential remember that you are not using a Phenom therefore you will not be getting the same extra headroom that the Phenom's will get using the A.C.C because that is a Phenom only thing at this time.

That said from the looks of it so far this board is 'better' than what you're currently using (speaking from experience of your board which is actually very good even for overclocking with an X2 and an X4 myself). If you're planning on going the Phenom route later on then this isn't a bad way at all to get introduced to it, but if not then I don't think it's such a wise move if you're looking for strictly overclocking room (get an older 790FX ASUS board for that, which I also own).

I'm 95% certain I'll order this GX board for my 9850 and retire the 790FX board (older SB600) tomorrow. I've a good friend who's getting the FX board from ASUS (new SB750) so testing results will be here once we get our hands on them.

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

Btw, using the MSI 790X board you're talking about I took an older 65nm 4800+ up to 3Ghz and could've kept going but settled for that and dropped the speed to 2.975Ghz on air cooling (stock cooler 1.50v 48C max temp). Highest HT Bus speed was 306Mhz which is quite good for that chip and board.

K


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 6, 2008)

true im just in it as an enthusiats and want to reach CPU limits for the fun of it i might try a cheap phenom x3. i dont maybe i just have a bad board but iv tried overclocked my 5200 from 2.6GHz and it capped out at 2.8GHz maybe my rams holding me back but i cant overclock that either since its DDR2 800 limit on the board.


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

You can still overclock the ram itself, how high were you able to take the ram? I believe the highest I was able to hit was just shy of 500Mhz but I can't find any screenshots of that. I know I hit 423Mhz using DDR2 667 ram though which is a nice jump.

Have you tried using different multipliers instead of just the stock one...how high can you go up on the bus speed? Like I said I could go as high as 306Mhz without tweaking...but every board and processor are different.

K


----------



## nanohead (Aug 7, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> true im just in it as an enthusiats and want to reach CPU limits for the fun of it i might try a cheap phenom x3. i dont maybe i just have a bad board but iv tried overclocked my 5200 from 2.6GHz and it capped out at 2.8GHz maybe my rams holding me back but i cant overclock that either since its DDR2 800 limit on the board.



I did that.... Got a cheap 8650 ($100 on fleabay) and wound it up to 2.7 and use it as a daily processor. I can get 2.8 out of it, but its on a Gigabyte MA78-S2H and there's not that much control.   I'm gonna get the DFI 790GX mATX board I think and see if I can get 3Ghz out of the sucker (I was using a BE 5000 @ 3.2 and got spoiled, the extra speed was better than the extra core actually).


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Nana, make sure you find out about the bios before buying a new board or you may end up getting the samething as last time. You might have a great board but no bios to fully utilize it, more than likely that was the reason you were unhappy with your last setup. Also your Phenom may not have been properly setup because with 2.8Ghz vs. the 3.2Ghz 5000BE that's a really really close match in speed depending on what program (and especially if you ram was set to unganged instead of ganged) that Phenom was likely just as fast if not faster. But there are things you have to have set differently on the Phenom to get the full speed.

Either way make sure you check the bios on the new board first 

K


----------



## nanohead (Aug 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hey Nana, make sure you find out about the bios before buying a new board or you may end up getting the samething as last time. You might have a great board but no bios to fully utilize it, more than likely that was the reason you were unhappy with your last setup. Also your Phenom may not have been properly setup because with 2.8Ghz vs. the 3.2Ghz 5000BE that's a really really close match in speed depending on what program (and especially if you ram was set to unganged instead of ganged) that Phenom was likely just as fast if not faster. But there are things you have to have set differently on the Phenom to get the full speed.
> 
> Either way make sure you check the bios on the new board first
> 
> K



Thanks Kei.    I've learned more from reading your posts than just about any other place , you are the font of knowledge on Phenom stuff.   The DFI Lanparty BIOS is absurdly detailed, so thats why I'm gonna move my regular desktop.  I run a DFI 790FX on my gamer with a 9850 and get good results from that.    The Gigabyte 780G mobos are semi enthusiast boards (if there is such a thing), so BIOS is limited to the basics for decent OC work, but not as detailed as a high end board.   It was perfect for the BE 5000 because all I needed was a multi and some CPU volts and all was good.   I use that machine as my daily machine and do some video stuff and audio stuff for my kids and wife, as well as lots of work and daily tasks.  

I've found it interesting that ganged produces much higher memory performance than unganged...  I guess its the parallelism that does it.   On the X3 system, I oc some A-data ddr2-800 to 940 and it gets really good results ganged.    Much better than the 9850 based machine with 1066 Reapers running unganged.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 7, 2008)

Its funny how the highest end mobo on Intel side is double that on AMD side . 

You can build a really cheap machine with AMD .


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 7, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Its funny how the highest end mobo on Intel side is double that on AMD side .
> 
> You can build a really cheap machine with AMD .



Its also funny(and sad) that a 120$ Intel cpu can kill AMD's highest end chip


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2008)

In what?


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Its also funny(and sad) that a 120$ Intel cpu can kill AMD's highest end chip



Well not in encoding . 

If you want to build a really cheap machine for wife or kids for browsing and Office application, I believe AMD is the way to go .


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2008)

I believe if he takes a look back at the reviews for the two chips in question (E7200 and 9950BE) he'll change that statement rather quickly. Indeed the Intel Quad's are faster in most things and even the nasty E8400/8500 is quicker in some things, but the E7200 does not in anyway kill the 9950BE.

C'mon Shadow I know you know better than that. 

K


----------



## nanohead (Aug 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> I believe if he takes a look back at the reviews for the two chips in question (E7200 and 9950BE) he'll change that statement rather quickly. Indeed the Intel Quad's are faster in most things and even the nasty E8400/8500 is quicker in some things, but the E7200 does not in anyway kill the 9950BE.
> 
> C'mon Shadow I know you know better than that.
> 
> K



Yeah, the problem is all of us knucklheads allow our frame of reference to become oriented around overclocking ability instead of actual real world performance.   I'm trying to retrain my brain that stuff like 3dmark is interesting, but of no material impact to anyone or anything


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 10, 2008)

Kei said:


> You can still overclock the ram itself, how high were you able to take the ram? I believe the highest I was able to hit was just shy of 500Mhz but I can't find any screenshots of that. I know I hit 423Mhz using DDR2 667 ram though which is a nice jump.
> 
> Have you tried using different multipliers instead of just the stock one...how high can you go up on the bus speed? Like I said I could go as high as 306Mhz without tweaking...but every board and processor are different.
> 
> K




nice overclock


----------

